# Turning on the USB port on the HR10-250



## vernsh (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm sure this has been discussed on this forum before but I don't see it anywhere. What I really want to do is query the HR10 for remaining storage information and someone suggested I could do that through the usb port. Since the usb port is currently inactive, there must be a way to turn it on. I would appreciate knowing how that's done.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You can't do that with the HR10-250's USB port. With the appropriate hacks, you can enable it for networking, but that's about it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can then run TWP, which has a sort of drive info utility.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> You can't do that with the HR10-250's USB port. With the appropriate hacks, you can enable it for networking, but that's about it.


Enable it for networking? Not really, at least not for multi-room viewing.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Enable it for networking? Not really, at least not for multi-room viewing.


Uh, yeah, really. While MRV and HMO are not available for HDTivos with the current OS, you can most definitely enable it for telnet, FTP, TivoWebPlus, and several other network-related hacks that can't be mentioned here.


----------

